# AM3 good/cheap HSF



## Stildawn

Hi All

My mate complains about the noise of his stock Phenom II 955 HSF... As such he wants me to look into getting a nice aftermarket one...

He wont ever overclock so the HSF doesnt need to be super awesome (but hopefully its better than the stock one)... So the main factors are noise and price...

Also size, he is in a standard cheapo case so cant have massive tower heatsinks or anything...

I've heard about passive heatsinks (no fan) but all Ive found are designed for overclocking and hence are massive, are there any passive heatsinks out there that are just for stock clocks?

Other than that, any suggestions on a nice and quite small aftermarket HSF?

Cheers


----------



## James79

I use the Cooler Master Hyper N520. It works very well and keeps the temp in the low 30's. It's a little on the big side but it might fit.


----------



## Stildawn

Yeah it is...

Ive been looking at some of the Zalman low profiles... Which one of them is the best?


----------



## Benny Boy

If you want low profile, check out Cooler Master Vortex Plus.  Works well and is very quiet.


----------

